# Indiegogo campaign for a NPO: Feed the Fish, Feed the Haitians



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/feed-the-fish-feed-the-haitians

An indiegogo campaign to support a non-profit aquaculture center in Haiti that provides nutritious tilapia to school children! I'm not one to post these sorts of things usually, but it seems like a great cause to me


----------

